# Meeting venue



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

Hello folks

It's been ages since I was last on - have moved both home and work recently so been kind of hectic

If anyone fancies a wee get together we can use my workshop at new business. It's not overly big but we could easily get 5 cars inside.

Just an idea but let me know if interested

Our new address is:

Audio Advice
Block 130, Unit 2
58 Nasmyth Road South
Hillington
Glasgow
G52 4RE

Cheers guys :detailer:

Iain


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

:thumb: good man be nice to have a meet this side of the Kingston Bridge


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a plan, would love to meet some folk from here, and Hillingtons a nice distance from me!


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Count me in also......my car can also be used as a demo if there is any.. its not had a full correction yet.


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Sounds like a plan (Good pun )...When...?


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Just realised the bonus of this is that there is a huge swmbo creche across the road, commonly known as Braehead so the wummin folk shoud have no probs with this venue either :thumb:


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

we need dates for this now. i'm gonna try and make it along to at least one of these meets at somepoint

sundays are always good for me


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

sundays good for me 2


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Can do a Sunday as long as nobody minds a 7 year old detailer tagging along :thumb:


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

If there was enough local interest what about an evening get together...?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Please please please don't make this when I'm working weekends :wall:

Look forward to it :thumb:


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

wondered when you would get oot yer bed dougie :wave:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

JimTT said:


> wondered when you would get oot yer bed dougie :wave:


You spying on me? I lay on the floor to watch the footy tonight and woke up when Spain scored their first:lol:

And I'd like a capital 'D' please:thumb:


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Dougie...:lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

JimTT said:


> Dougie...:lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

ach stop moaning auld yin


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

fraz1975 said:


> Can do a Sunday as long as nobody minds a 7 year old detailer tagging along :thumb:


hopefully there wont be any puddles at the meet :lol::lol:
you know how the wee yins get 

meet sounds like a plan - though am working weekends too


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Its about time another meet was arranged lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

astra-bertone said:


> ach stop moaning auld yin


Oi!!

Suggestion - I'd love to see a car with Zaino on and maybe watch someone do a panel or two. :thumb:


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

BBQ evening meet ....?(Then we dont loose out on double time for sunday)

Dougie i will bring my Zaino...If you demo your rotary skills


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Oi!!
> 
> Suggestion - I'd love to see a car with Zaino on and maybe watch someone do a panel or two. :thumb:


Oh go on then! :lol::lol:

Date suggestions?


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

might be best to wait for OP to confirm when the venue is available before we get too far ahead on dates etc :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Oh go on then! :lol::lol:
> 
> Date suggestions?


I thought you'd be away running for president or something?  How about a mini LSP test. Say one panel prepared previously by Dave with Zaino on half and say BOS on the other. See if we can spot the difference. Just a suggestion. I can provide a scrap panel if Dave cant manage to bring one.

I'll leave it up to Iain S though, it's his meet.:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

all we need now is grizzle to supply us with some AS samples :lol::lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> all we need now is grizzle to supply us with some AS samples :lol::lol:


Speaking of which, I haven't seen hide nor hare of the big fella for a while


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

hes had some personal problems - dont wanna say anything else about it - its up to the big chap to say something if he wants to


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I thought you'd be away running for president or something?  How about a mini LSP test. Say one panel prepared previously by Dave with Zaino on half and say BOS on the other. See if we can spot the difference. Just a suggestion. I can provide a scrap panel if Dave cant manage to bring one.
> 
> I'll leave it up to Iain S though, it's his meet.:thumb:


:lol::lol: Perhaps running around the UK attending detailing meets, thats more fun! 

I will happily do any form of blind LSP test for a meet - scrap panel with half and half if folks like, machine demos, etc...


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

drop the lad a pm


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

astra-bertone said:


> hes had some personal problems - dont wanna say anything else about it - its up to the big chap to say something if he wants to


As above.

I wish him well though, hopefully see him back around soon, and if he reads this then he should know to give me a bell if I can help out with anything.... :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

astra-bertone said:


> hes had some personal problems - dont wanna say anything else about it - its up to the big chap to say something if he wants to


Sorry to hear that. Whatever it is, I hope things work out


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

hes been online saw him on msn (god us young ones) if you wanna pm him Dougie


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> all we need now is grizzle to supply us with some AS samples :lol::lol:


Maybe just get the AutoSmart guy to bring his van along. I'm sure there would be some good sales in it for him.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

would depend on how ill be travelling
my brother may not come so i might end up taking the train in therefore i dont want to carrying so much back home


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> would depend on how ill be travelling
> my brother may not come so i might end up taking the train in therefore i dont want to carrying so much back home


FFS, there's always one:lol: I'm sure someone could hold on to it for you or drop it off.:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

spitfire said:


> FFS, there's always one:lol: I'm sure someone could hold on to it for you or drop it off.:thumb:


ill try to get david G to attend,he could probably run me up :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> ill try to get david G to attend,he could probably run me up :lol:


David G maybe have a vested interest in not running you up


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

spitfire said:


> David G maybe have a vested interest in not running you up


am sure he couldnt resist another takeaway :car::car:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> all we need now is grizzle to supply us with some AS samples :lol::lol:





spitfire said:


> Speaking of which, I haven't seen hide nor hare of the big fella for a while





astra-bertone said:


> hes had some personal problems - dont wanna say anything else about it - its up to the big chap to say something if he wants to





Dave KG said:


> As above.
> 
> I wish him well though, hopefully see him back around soon, and if he reads this then he should know to give me a bell if I can help out with anything.... :thumb:





spitfire said:


> Sorry to hear that. Whatever it is, I hope things work out


Still here guys :wave:

As said had a few problems.

My Dad passed away on fathers day very suddenly he was 46 to say it came as a shock is an understatement  last to weeks have been the worst 2 weeks of my life.

Slowly gettin back to work, No work no money being self employed we dont have the cushion of being paid when we are off 

Depending on dates i'll happily come along with some AS Sample's or if we can organise the AS rep for that area to come along.

Fraz maybe you could help there i'm sure you use AS to 

Thanks for the support

Graham


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Grizzle not really anything anyone can say but thoughts to you and your family.

If we can get a date I will certainly speak to the AS guy for the area and see if he is interested in making a few ££££'s :thumb:


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

sorry again for your loss Graham


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your father Graham.

Any room at this meet for an Ayrshire lad?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

bluebro said:


> Sorry to hear about your father Graham.
> 
> Any room at this meet for an Ayrshire lad?


Always room! :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss Graham. Me and my family's thoughts are with you and your family. Your dad was only 4 years older than me. Which reminds me, I'll need to revise one or two aspects of my lifestyle soon.

Thinking of You.

JOHN


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just want to say I'm sorry to here about your loss! I really feel for you, as I know what its like to lose someone you love so young unexpectedly! 

On a lighter note, weekends could be a problem due to work, but I like the idea that someone came up with of an evening meet!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SURFERROSA said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss Graham. Me and my family's thoughts are with you and your family. Your dad was only 4 years older than me. Which reminds me, I'll need to revise one or two aspects of my lifestyle soon.
> 
> Thinking of You.
> 
> JOHN


Thanks for the kind words, it puts life and other aspects of it into perspective

I Know what you mean with lifestyle 

Graham


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Any dates yet?


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm up for this as well. 

Should have some Zaino on the car as well.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Very much up for this... Tho' some potential dates would be useful...


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

OrangePeel said:


> Very much up for this... *Tho' some potential dates would be useful.*..


well I hear Grizzle swings both ways so he may be your date if you sweet talk him


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Interested in this too. :wave:

If you could arrange it for a day that the suns splitting the tarmac that would be good.:thumb:


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I might try and make this too.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Interested in this too. :wave:
> 
> If you could arrange it for a day that the suns splitting the tarmac that would be good.:thumb:


...and me! :wave:

Alan W


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

hi guys, iain cant get logged on at the moment and its driving him nuts, but hes asked me to post this up on his behalf, the shop is currently having work done on it to get it up and running and ready for the open day on the 19th, there for to give them a bit of time to settle into the shop and get it up and running, he was thinking about having the meet on the last sunday in july if you guys are up for it


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

though some may be going down for the mega wax test on the 27th ..


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

The OP hasn't been on since he started this thread on the 26th.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> The OP hasn't been on since he started this thread on the 26th.


dont be stupid, ive just told you why he hasnt been on, hes been able to view the posts he just hasnt been able to reply


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

From looking at the wax mega test sign ups only DaveKG from those that have shown interest in this are going down south. 

Maybe we should start a list of those that would be happy with the 27th July and if you want me to try and get the AS guy to come please indicate :

see post 2 down :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

1. fraz1975 + 1 mini detailer
2. Alan W


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

New sign up thread here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76735


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

1. fraz1975 + 1 mini detailer
2. Alan W
3.Spitfire


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Wake up Dougie and see the other Thread! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Wake up Dougie and see the other Thread! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


It appeared after I posted, Honest


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Jmax said:


> dont be stupid, ive just told you why he hasnt been on, hes been able to view the posts he just hasnt been able to reply


:wall::wall::wall: Never even seen that post.


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*I'm back*

Hoooooooray!!

I'm back in - as said I haven't been able to log in kept getting bumped off. Anyhoo I'm back and happy for meet to go ahead.

We are busy getting shop ready so dont have time to actually organise the event but happy for you guys to use our workshop for a few hours. Also be good to get a chat with some local members :thumb:

Just keep me posted of plans etc; I'll make sure we have clean floor space, Hoses / p/washer ready and lots of cups for tea :buffer:

Cheers

Iain
Audio Advice


----------

